# Reverb died



## ThePass (Aug 10, 2007)

So I've just noticed that the reverb in my Fender HRDlx is dead and gone. Zip.....it's dry in here!

It's an older American made model, but I bought it used so I can't tell what year it really is.

The pot is dead quiet, no noise, crackle or pops at all. Just no reverb, either!

Any idea what could cause this?


----------



## shoretyus (Jan 6, 2007)

Is it on a separate circuit like my deluxe? Can you input a signal into the reverb system that would tell you if it's tank or circuit.


----------



## ThePass (Aug 10, 2007)

shoretyus said:


> Is it on a separate circuit like my deluxe? Can you input a signal into the reverb system that would tell you if it's tank or circuit.



I'll try that tonight and see what happens.

Thanks


----------



## iblastoff (May 14, 2011)

do you get any spring noise when the reverb is cranked and you sort of smack the amp? if not its probably the tank.

simply remove the tank from the bottom and see if the springs are busted inside. this is what happened inside my ac30 head. it was a $25 reverb tank replacement job and problem solved.


----------



## nonreverb (Sep 19, 2006)

My guess is one of the coils is open in the tank. These are notoriously unreliable and I've replaced many. Check the wires going to the coils as well.
The other possibility but less likely, is the opamp reverb driver.


----------



## J-75 (Jul 29, 2010)

I bought a used DRRI that had no reverb. When I opened it up, I found one of the wires had broken off at the tank. All the wiggling of the tank's suspension from transporting the amp had stressed the solder joint until it broke off. Have a look for this first.


----------



## ThePass (Aug 10, 2007)

Thanks guys. Honestly the problem went away, and the reverb did work for a while. I thought 'wtf' but hey ~ played away. just now at last band rehearsal it crapped out again!

No noise at all amplified. no pops, crackle or anything when I turn the reverb knob. I can hear the springs however when I give it a light shake. Tomorrow I'll open it up and check out those wires.


----------

